# Eggs?



## bowtieracin (Aug 19, 2009)

I see some posts where guys are smoking raw eggs in the shell? how do these turn out how long do you smoke them? does the smoke penetrate the shell? looks kool mite have to try some thanks again for any and all info!


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 19, 2009)

You smoke them at 250 for about 3 hours.  I would recommend using mesquite if possible, it seems to impart the most smoke flavor.  Yes, the smoke does penetrate the shells.  It is not a strong flavor, very mild.  The eggs are taken straight from the fridge and set in the smoker.  Make sure to keep them away from any hot spots or the shell will explode (after the egg has cooked, but it's still a mess.)


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 19, 2009)

wht Irishteabear said except that I use hickory, oak, or pecan, or maple.


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 19, 2009)

I have done them several time and they turn out really good. One thing I do, and you might want to try it, is to make deviled eggs. Hard boil like normal, then mix the yokes like you would for a traditional recipe, but add some red horseradish to it. Then lay them in the smoker for about an hour. FANTASTIC. I had a post of these that I made several months ago, but it appears is was lost when we had our site meltdown.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Well worth trying bowtie.
I like to use hickory on mine since I'm not such a fan of mesquite but they do pick up the light smoke flavor like Dawn said.  I leave mine in for about 2 1/2hrs.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2009)

Yup... 2 1/2-3 hours at around 225-250. I use hickory and they get a very nice light flavor. If you are worried about any possible leakage I put mine in a foil "boat", keeps them from rolling around and if one cracks it stays in the foil. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would definately second using them to make deviled eggs when they are done smoking.... its really, really good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been sqoushing my roster for  week to get at those darn things and he won't spit one out. I have been wanting to try them for awhile.


----------



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

lmao....keep trying it will work eventually


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2009)

What Dawn said goes for me too.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 19, 2009)

i thought people had been boiling the eggs first?


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Some do some don't.  I take them right from the fridge to the smoker and have never had a problem.


----------



## rivet (Aug 19, 2009)

I've gotten the best results soft-boiling them first.

 I agree, mesquite is my preferred wood too, it gives a nice light smokey flavor. I used fruit woods, nut I prefer the heavier mesquite flavor.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 19, 2009)

i have done em several times they are great a little discolored but tasty.
devel them works the best.
hickory works fine but i like apple


----------



## patcap (Aug 20, 2009)

I did mine for about 3 hours @ 225 degrees, but I found them to be a bit overcooked. I'm going to try another batch tomorrow and I'm going to smoke them for about 2 hours at the same temp and see what the difference is.


----------

